# MY LOVELY RED TT



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hiya...I'm Maria and I've owned my red 52 plate TT since it was new and I'm still feeling lucky to have it after 8 and a half years...It hasn't always been the most reliable of cars but have always enjoyed owning it and can't see that I'll ever want to part with it...and probably never will...I still feel full of excitement when I'm driving along in the sunshine and catch a glimpse of it as I go past a shop window...I LOVE THIS CAR!!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the madhouse Maria, have a look on the events section on local TT meets and of course join the TTOC.

Red is the colour to be seen in.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Maria, Welcome to the TTF. Lets see some pics of your *Red* TT.. Beautiful colour.
I Luv *Red* as well
Hoggy.


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Maria, Welcome to the TTF. Lets see some pics of your *Red* TT.. Beautiful colour.
> I Luv *Red* as well
> Hoggy.


Red is a lovely attrative colour when ever i spot a TT i just find my self gazing at it


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Will sort some pics as soon as poss!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Maria, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Maria and welcome ... your amongst friends with lush Red TTs [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah yeah RED is defo the way to go!!! although thats not to say that other colours aren't beautiful...its just that red is my favourite!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

being a topic about a red tt, suprised the munchkin charlie hasnt popped on with some dopey bra comment. welcome to the forum hun....8 yrs with same car is deffo lurvvvv gazz x


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes its defo love..lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mariamiller1 said:


> Yes its defo love..lol


group hug........


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.

I will do a group hug but no male bonding I want bumps in the right places.


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

red TT


----------



## turbomad84 (Aug 8, 2010)

welcome, nearly bought a red one with cream leather


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

why the sad face? do you wanna sell it? :lol:


----------



## turbomad84 (Aug 8, 2010)

no i dont want to part with mine but i have been instructed too,need family friendly now  but on the plus side im allowed a bike powered kitcar :lol:


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

My daughter was 10 when I got it and always managed ok...it was my only car...and forgave the fact it had very little space in the back...  but it really depends on the size of your family I suppose...I'd be gutted if I had to sell mine...


----------



## cakeytt (Dec 17, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## dom069 (May 30, 2011)

Wow! There's a lot of love for red TT's on here


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome Maria

Chalk up another red one..mine is a misano red 3.2 v6.
See you around the forum


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome, I love seeing a nice clean red TT, very eye catching.


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

ScoopTT said:


> Welcome Maria
> 
> Chalk up another red one..mine is a misano red 3.2 v6.
> See you around the forum[/q lush colour...love misano red...its the best!


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

clan said:


> Welcome, I love seeing a nice clean red TT, very eye catching.


 ah yeah clean is good!! cant bear to see it dirty!!!


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, in the sunlight, the gold fleck stands out..
Thought it was base red when i bought it, dont even think the salesman knew what he had,,was advertised as brilliant red

We anxiously await the pics of your machine Maria...snap to it...lol


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

ScoopTT said:


> Yeah, in the sunlight, the gold fleck stands out..
> Thought it was base red when i bought it, dont even think the salesman knew what he had,,was advertised as brilliant red
> 
> We anxiously await the pics of your machine Maria...snap to it...lol


I've already got some pics on here...take a look!


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep, mine is red 2....!!! 










Mark


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

markludgate said:


> Yep, mine is red 2....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its lovely!!!


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

gallery/image_page.php?album_id=454&image_id=758


----------



## lee.tt225 (Jul 8, 2010)

me to enjoy my motor.ive had my 225 coupe 6years and love every time i take it out for run. mk 1,s a mustttttttttttttttttttttt 8) to get looks and feel great . lee


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi!


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

lee.tt225 said:


> me to enjoy my motor.ive had my 225 coupe 6years and love every time i take it out for run. mk 1,s a mustttttttttttttttttttttt 8) to get looks and feel great . lee


Ah yeah I agree!!!


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hi!


Hello


----------



## audiman (Jul 16, 2011)

hi welcome to the forum, im a newbee to


----------



## mariamiller1 (Jun 9, 2011)

audiman said:


> hi welcome to the forum, im a newbee to


 hiyaaaaaaaaaa


----------

